# sewer camera



## retired rooter

Have any of you guys ever used any of the sewer cameras from South Coast Equipment CO in Calif?? I bought 1 recently that was a COLOR 100ft model CC9-10008 WC for $669.00 brand new never used , it listed for approx 1300.00 when I got it my heart dropped. It looked like a TOY.I hope they have a return policy. I called them today when it came in they are Checking on returns of special sale items. I have used a gen eye 2 for approx 10 yrs. I bought the best unit that General offered at the time and have had it worked on, or camera replaced 3 times . It used to be approx $650.00 a pop . I fell for the part they ( the south coast company stressed) their cameras can all be changed out and swapped out easily.In future I will remember what my ole daddy said if it seems too good to be true it it usually is.I am trying to get schematic(spellin off ) or drawing break down for my general camera and reel for push rod its like trying to get into CIA records. My son has a degree in bio medical and SAYS he can fix it if he has the right parts list and drawings .He claims it has to be easier to fix than endo scopes used to look up our rear ends for colonoscopy. If anyone knows how to get drawings or partslist for Gen -Eye 2 please let me know. I have called General ,written e- mailed no response . The local guy here in town that is a factory authorized rep wont turn loose of drawings but I cant blame him.He has the new self leveling cam for approx 950.00 installed .I may have to go that way but hope not.I found a neat looking self leveling cam on here but it wont fit general everyone tells me it has to be a general or a ray teck. The new EASY CAM.that you hook up to your lap top looks good too and they say you can change anything on their units yourself and they will sell you parts without a hassel .But the ole general has paid for itself many times so I should not cry ,just charge enough when I use it to cover repair costs. On days like this I feel like changing my name to hockyoligist .I worked half a day helping a friend (plumber, fishing buddy) try to open a line that turned out to be a county line backing up and guys from enviromental services dept(they handle county main sewer problems in our area)had been out before us and assured homeowner it was his problem not theirs, after I ran approx 250 ft of 3/4inch cable 4 inch double blades through his outside cleanout and got into the stoppage it flooded his yard with sewage and no one was home in his house running water, aww heck just another day in the ditches ed home 205 520 9807 cell 205 229 7443 [email protected]


----------



## ASUPERTECH

Man some days it would be way easier if when you opened the news paper @ the start of the day the headline would read... "DUDE---Put your balls on a cinder block and smack them with a pan... Then go back to bed. At least then you'ld know. 
Sorry I can't help with the camera problem.


----------



## service guy

You get what you pay for (usually). Which is why I chose to buy a RIDGID seesnake.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady

i've seen a few of the off brand sewer cameras and i wouldn't trust them. they just don't look like they'd last. i wouldn't trade my ridgid for any of them. pay once and cry once.




paul


----------



## Airgap

service guy said:


> You get what you pay for (usually). Which is why I chose to buy a RIDGID seesnake.:thumbsup:


 word.


----------



## retired rooter

This was an old posting but anyone reading this should think real hard before buying a SCE camera it sux mine gave out last week and Im glad everytime I had to use it I worried if it would do its job for real get a good camera GENERAL RIGID stick with the name brands you may pay more but (YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR)


----------



## ToUtahNow

All I have ever owned have been SeeSnake so I cannot compare them to anything else. I have been testing the new SeeSnake TL1000 as have others on the forum. If you want a unit which uses your laptop for a monitor and write incredible reports this is one sweet unit.

Mark


----------



## UnclogNH

SEC is Garbage don't waste your money on one. I did both failed
If your looking to start and only look into sewers to see a problem
Easycam is the way to go. Have one works great.:thumbsup:
If your into full inspections and reports SeeSnake is the way to go.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ram

I'm looking to invest in a sewer camera . I would like to get your opinions and advice on what you prefer and why.


----------



## Redwood

You read this and don't know?:whistling2:

Gawd Help us all....
I'll be simple and brunt...

Ridgid See-Snake!


----------



## tungsten plumb

Seesnake is the way to go but a buddy of mine has a general gen eye and its the only camera I would buy besides a seesnake.


----------



## retired rooter

Check out what a DIY Aussie did? :laughing: http://www.flickr.com/photos/j1of2/sets/72157622283492354/


----------



## SewerRatz

retired rooter said:


> Check out what a DIY Aussie did? :laughing: http://www.flickr.com/photos/j1of2/sets/72157622283492354/


That is how the Scooter camera was first made. Some guy did not want to pay the huge $$$ so he made his own... then he started to market it.


----------



## Pipedreams

Redwood said:


> You read this and don't know?:whistling2:
> 
> Gawd Help us all....
> I'll be simple and brunt...
> 
> Ridgid See-Snake!


Yes, simple. But you probably mean to be blunt.


----------



## Redwood

Pipedreams said:


> Yes, simple. But you probably mean to be blunt.


Yep Fat fingers at midnight say funny things


----------



## easttexasplumb

retired rooter said:


> Check out what a DIY Aussie did? :laughing: http://www.flickr.com/photos/j1of2/sets/72157622283492354/


 

Thats great, well guess that settles the argument about which drain camera is the worst in the industry, I mean a car back up cam really.:jester:


----------



## okiebill

South Coast Equipment is still kicked off of Ebay, if that is any indication of their quality... A few folks from over at the Ridgid Forum got hooked into a to good to be true ebay listing from SCE and as far as I know still do not have the items they payed for. I would check the Ridgid forum but it is down again....


----------



## sewerman

*southcoast*

i have 2 cameras from southcoast and am very pleased with them and the service from the company used to have a spartan set up much too costly 4 repairs and as we all know there is not one brand that dont eventually need fixin


----------



## Kentheplumber

I was thinking about buying one of those little $400 dollar camera deals to keep on my truck. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them. I know they are cheap but I cant afford 3 grand or more for a good one and a locator at the moment. I know that you get what you pay for but I was thinking that having something would be better than nothing at all in most cases.


----------



## rooter911

I have a Sreco flexible have owned it for 12 plus years never failed me


----------



## SlickRick

rooter911 said:


> I have a Sreco flexible have owned it for 12 plus years never failed me


 
How about a intro ?

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------

